# New personal best with one sub =)



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

155.1 dB - woohoo 

This was with a "Monster" prototype woofer -- not a production speaker. 

Interestingly... with all my tweaks to the Z v.2 prototype it was doing the same numbers per watt up to 2500 watts (I stopped measuring with the Monster at that point). So... I may be able to match this with a full production trim Z v.2 driver.

Previous best was 154.9 with an 18v electrical system and two SAZ-3000Ds on the sub... this time I am on 12v but with two SAZ-4500Ds (power is similar).

Some more pics of the setup :




























I haven't played with front to back box positioning since I built the new amp rack (yah, slacking... I know) -- but I'll work on that a bit when I get time and see if I can increase this.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Good job Jacob!
That is an awesome number for a single sub!

ANT


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

You like all my Second Skin Pro ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Good god Jacob!! 155db with 1 driver! Wow. What frequency was the burp done at?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

53 Hz -- vehicle resonant peak


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Love the duct-tape sealer 

What purpose does that PVC pipe thingy at the top of the box serve?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Brian Steele said:


> Love the duct-tape sealer
> 
> What purpose does that PVC pipe thingy at the top of the box serve?


 
Keeps the ladies at bay
Jacob is too busy gainin' deebeez to spend time fighting off the ladies!

ANT


----------



## baurilia1 (Oct 10, 2009)

haha good **** what sub is that?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Brian Steele said:


> Love the duct-tape sealer
> 
> What purpose does that PVC pipe thingy at the top of the box serve?


Duct tape around the sub gains me over 1 dB in this box... the hole is not perfect, cut it with a jig saw a few years ago  I have found if the hole is super tight there is no gain... but if it is loose the gain can be massive.

The PVC pipe gains 0.1 dB -- smooths out air flow coming back around the box.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

baurilia1 said:


> haha good **** what sub is that?


"Monster" prototype... not a production sub, but here is a link :

Prototype Big Boy Spl Motor - The Forum

I think my upcoming Z v.2 will actually be able to match this score based on initial testing... we will see in ~4-5 weeks when they are in !


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

are there ways to figure out how big the PVC pipe needs to be around the edge like that? i was thinking of maybe adding it to the slot port of my box for my L5. ive never seen it applied anywhere else but right on the port before, so thats cool. i might want to addone on each side if it helps.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Mobile_Earthquake said:


> are there ways to figure out how big the PVC pipe needs to be around the edge like that? i was thinking of maybe adding it to the slot port of my box for my L5. ive never seen it applied anywhere else but right on the port before, so thats cool. i might want to addone on each side if it helps.


Get several sizes and test - best way I know


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

oohh that means ill need some expensive equipment to measure my db's. anywhere near the toronto or richmond hill area where i can get metered? never have before and dont know why.


----------



## videsht (Nov 20, 2009)

wow impressive score


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont understand the duct tape thing. care to enlighten me?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

dohckiller808 said:


> i dont understand the duct tape thing. care to enlighten me?



i would say its to make sure there is no leaks around the sub mount,
which often is a problem.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

sundownz said:


> Duct tape around the sub gains me over 1 dB in this box... the hole is not perfect, cut it with a jig saw a few years ago  I have found if the hole is super tight there is no gain... but if it is loose the gain can be massive.
> 
> The PVC pipe gains 0.1 dB -- smooths out air flow coming back around the box.


as stated here he gains with a loose hole??? was that a joke?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

You are mis-reading the statement. Since the hole is loose taping around the sub produces a gain vs. not taping the sub.

If the hole is tight it produces the same number with tape or no tape - so there is no gain for taping.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty impressive for one sub, and such a small enclosure to boot! Congrats. Hope they do well for your company.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's a pretty impressive non-CRX score! What would that setup put you in, Street C?


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> That's a pretty impressive non-CRX score! What would that setup put you in, Street C?


I have too many batteries for Street-C and I would need to have my back seat in as well. I would be in Super-Street NW.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

sundownz said:


> You are mis-reading the statement. Since the hole is loose taping around the sub produces a gain vs. not taping the sub.
> 
> If the hole is tight it produces the same number with tape or no tape - so there is no gain for taping.


The hole is tight...so no taping


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I plan to get louder soon... so stay tuned !


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice number, now put 4 of them back there......giggity


----------

